# Overclock.ko needed



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Someone please post their overclock.ko. I dont have one in Gummy and I have tried opening 4 different roms to extract it and cant find one. It should be in system/lib/modules.

Thanks,
DH

BTW The one for MIUI won't work since its made for the defy base.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Someone please post their overclock.ko. I dont have one in Gummy and I have tried opening 4 different roms to extract it and cant find one. It should be in system/lib/modules.
> 
> Thanks,
> DH
> ...


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5737373/overclock.ko
BTW I'm on Pooka's CM7 with JakeBitesMod v19.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks dude

Sent from my GummyX


----------

